# VAT on services in Ireland



## Cannondale (2 Feb 2021)

I have new assignment to provide engineering services in Ireland via an UK agent. I am VAT registerd in Ireland. The contract would be with the UK agent, however, the services would be supplied to an end user in Ireland.
My accountant has suggested that this is B2B, I could invoice the company/agent in the UK ex VAT. Is this correct?
I would have thought since the services are being supplied in Ireland (place of supply is Ireland), I should still charge Irish VAT?
I would like a second opinion.


----------



## Ciru75 (2 Feb 2021)

The general rule for place of supply in business to business supplies is where the customer is registered. There are exceptions to this though, including supplies relating to property where the place of supply is where the activity is carried out.


----------



## dublin67 (4 Feb 2021)

This Revenue guide will let you know about what type of services are deemed to be supplied in Ireland.  The key thing with Vat is don't get it wrong as the numbers are large being based on turnover and not profit. https://www.revenue.ie/en/vat/vat-o...-connected-with-immovable-property/index.aspx


----------



## cd76_np (4 Feb 2021)

Charge VAT, why take the risk ??


----------



## Leo (5 Feb 2021)

cd76_np said:


> Charge VAT, why take the risk ??



Charging VAT for the craic isn't a good business model!


----------



## cd76_np (6 Feb 2021)

who said anything about the craic?  Run the risk not charging it if you wish.   Hardly a good business mode taking unnecessary risks.


----------



## Leo (24 Feb 2021)

cd76_np said:


> who said anything about the craic?  Run the risk not charging it if you wish.   Hardly a good business mode taking unnecessary risks.



Your advice was to charge VAT regardless of whether it was due or not. That is very poor advice.


----------

